# EN: If you would come / If you came



## Rocksong

Salut! 

Quelle est la différence entre "If you would come/ If you came it would be great!"

Merci ;D


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne crois que _If you would come_ soit correct 

C'est exactement comme en français.

_Ce serait génial si tu venais !
It would be great if you came !

Conditionnel + temps passé 
_


----------



## Rocksong

ok, merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> Je ne crois que _If you would come_ soit correct


Tout dépend du contexte…

_I would appreciate it if you would come early._


----------



## Rocksong

Mais peut-on dire :

'I would appreciate it if you *came* early'?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, car ce n'est pas une hypothèse irréelle dans ce cas… cf. _infra_


----------



## Rocksong

C'est-à-dire?


----------



## Maître Capello

_If you came… ↔ Si tu venais… _(mais tu ne vas pas venir)

_I would appreciate it if you would come ↔ J'apprécierais que tu viennes _(tu as le choix de venir ou non)

P.S.: En fait, quand tu dis _I would appreciate it if you came_, on a l'impression que tu sous-entends que la personne ne va pas venir…


----------



## Rocksong

'I would never betray you' (on ne peut pas mettre *'if you were* friendly')

'If you came, I would thank you'

Je ne suis pas sûr du tout...??


----------



## Maître Capello

Après mûre réflexion, je corrige ce que j'ai dit _supra_: après _I would appreciate it_, tu peux dire les deux, mais le conditionnel est plus fréquent.

_I would appreciate it if you would come 
__I would appreciate it if you came _


----------



## Rocksong

Donc on peut toujours dire ou intervertir ce que oddmania a dit plus haut?


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble que dans :
"... If you would come", la valeur de would est celle de volonté (= si tu voulais bien venir)


----------



## Rocksong

Donc y a-t-il une règle?


----------



## quinoa

Si vous explorez quelque peu une grammaire de l'anglais, vous découvrirez les diverses valeurs des auxiliaires dits "de modalité". Sans vous plonger dans la différenciation entre celles dites radicales ou épistémiques (ici on rentre dans du vocabulaire de spécialiste), vous découvrirez que would peut exprimer conditionnel, caractéristique, volonté ou prédiction.


----------



## geostan

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, je dirais plutôt _volonté_. Autrement, l'emploi de _would_ est superflu.


----------



## Rocksong

Quinoa >> merci


----------

